# Suspicious activity from Betta



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I got home from work today, and went to my betta tank (which I am becoming hooked on, lol).
Anyways, as I was inspecting the tank to see if all is well, I noticed that one of my ghost shrimp laid upside-down. After removing this body from the tank, I took a close look at it in the net and realized that it the shrimp was ripped in 2 pieces. 
And yes, I know you're probably thinking 'Betta cannot live with other animals', but I purchased g/shrimp after doing research concluding that they are successful 'tank-buddies'.

Anyways, I guess unexpected aquarium losses happen to everyone, and I wanted to share this story with you guys because I rely on your opinions a great deal.
So yeah, I'm curious if other betta enthusiasts have had a similar exp?

Thanks,


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I've heard of it happening... I personally dont keep my shrimp with my bettas... in fact, I only keep my shrimp in tanks with fish when the tank is quite full of plants and hiding spots. My son had 2 guppies and a shrimp in a 2gallon and they ate him  If you have to keep something with him, you'd prolly do better with a snail.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

My Bettas ate anything that fit in their mouths. I had on jump a divider and eat many guppy fry. I thought for sure she`d get bloated but never did. If the tank is big enough you can add a Wood ( Singapore shrimp),they`re too big for the betta to eat.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bettas can have tankmates, but not all. SOme bettas eat shrimp (I've had 100's that will). SOme wont (I've had 100's that wont). It depends on the betta.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, interesting.
So would you suggest I separate my G/shrimp from my betta even after this one incident? or do you think this is just 'bad luck'.


----------

